# Cannot host WiFi hotspot



## jackuars

I am unable to start Wifi Hotspot on my Windows 10 Pro 64bit PC. I have the latest Lenovo Z51-70 laptop. I tried using CMD prompt, external softwares like OsToto Hotspot, MyPublic Wifi, My WIFI Router. My laptop used to get Wifi hotspot activated before I re-installed Windows 10 again.

Additionally I don't have *Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter* listed in the Device Manager under Network Adapter.










I have *Internet Connection Sharing* enabled for my Ethernet connection.










*STEPS/TROUBLESHOOTING
*
1. *Re-installing Windows* didn't help.

2. Error messages I got in the softwares I used.
a) *OSToto Hotspot*: "The wireless card is not found 1. Check if the wireless is turned on. 2. Is wireless adapter driver installed?"
b) *MyWifi Router*: "Fail to start your Wifi hotspot. Error 1002. Computer's wireless card does not support wireless hotspot creation.
c)* CMD Prompt*: The hosted network couldn't be started. The group or resource is not in the correct state to perform the requested operation.

3. I tried doing *netsh wlan show drivers*, it gave me this. I don't understand why it shows *Hosted Network Supported as No. *Because I used to get WiFi hotspot on Windows 8.1 and 10 on my laptop before.

Interface name: Wi-Fi

Driver : Qualcomm Atheros QCA61x4 Wireless Network Adapter
Vendor : Qualcomm Atheros Communications Inc.
Provider : Qualcomm Atheros Communications Inc.
Date : 6/24/2015
Version : 12.0.0.102
INF file : C:\Windows\INF\oem34.inf
Files : 4 total
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Qcamain10x64.sys
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\qca61x4_1_1_2.bin
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\eeprom_ar6320_2p1_NFA345i_highTX.bin
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifibus.sys
Type : Native Wi-Fi Driver
Radio types supported : 802.11b 802.11a 802.11g 802.11n 802.11ac
FIPS 140-2 mode supported : Yes
802.11w Management Frame Protection supported : Yes
*Hosted network supported : No*
Authentication and cipher supported in infrastructure mode:
Open None
Open WEP-40bit
Open WEP-104bit
Open WEP
WPA-Enterprise TKIP
WPA-Personal TKIP
WPA2-Enterprise TKIP
WPA2-Personal TKIP
Vendor defined TKIP
WPA2-Enterprise Vendor defined
Vendor defined Vendor defined
WPA-Enterprise CCMP
WPA-Personal CCMP
WPA2-Enterprise CCMP
Vendor defined CCMP
WPA2-Enterprise Vendor defined
Vendor defined Vendor defined
Vendor defined CCMP
Vendor defined CCMP
WPA2-Personal CCMP
Vendor defined Vendor defined
Wireless Display Supported: Yes (Graphics Driver: Yes, Wi-Fi Driver: Yes)

4. I installed both *Intel WLAN driver* and *Atheros WLAN driver *for Windows 10 64bit from Lenovo support for Z51-70. Is it necessary to install both of them? Will it cause problems? I couldn't get Wifi hotspot on anyway.


----------



## CoolBurn

From an elevated command prompt run the following:
netsh wlan set hostednetwork mode=allow ssid=anything key=anything (press enter)
_Note that "*anything*" is whatever you would like in that field to be. _
netsh wlan start hostednetwork (press enter)

Once the above is complete, go back into the Network Connections screen and you should see a new virtual adapter created. Insure you go into properties and check that ICS is checked.

Other Notes:
Again from an elevated command prompt:
netsh wlan stop hostednetwork (press enter) Stops the hotspot.
netsh wlan show hostednetwork (press enter) Just shows any hotspots created on the system


----------



## victor.franklin5

Wow that was a good read ! Thanks ...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## technewway

jackuars said:


> I am unable to start Wifi Hotspot on my Windows 10 Pro 64bit PC. I have the latest Lenovo Z51-70 laptop. I tried using CMD prompt, external softwares like OsToto Hotspot, MyPublic Wifi, My WIFI Router. My laptop used to get Wifi hotspot activated before I re-installed Windows 10 again.
> 
> Additionally I don't have *Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter* listed in the Device Manager under Network Adapter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have *Internet Connection Sharing* enabled for my Ethernet connection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *STEPS/TROUBLESHOOTING
> *
> 1. *Re-installing Windows* didn't help.
> 
> 2. Error messages I got in the softwares I used.
> a) *OSToto Hotspot*: "The wireless card is not found 1. Check if the wireless is turned on. 2. Is wireless adapter driver installed?"
> b) *MyWifi Router*: "Fail to start your Wifi hotspot. Error 1002. Computer's wireless card does not support wireless hotspot creation.
> c)* CMD Prompt*: The hosted network couldn't be started. The group or resource is not in the correct state to perform the requested operation.
> 
> 3. I tried doing *netsh wlan show drivers*, it gave me this. I don't understand why it shows *Hosted Network Supported as No. *Because I used to get WiFi hotspot on Windows 8.1 and 10 on my laptop before.
> 
> Interface name: Wi-Fi
> 
> Driver : Qualcomm Atheros QCA61x4 Wireless Network Adapter
> Vendor : Qualcomm Atheros Communications Inc.
> Provider : Qualcomm Atheros Communications Inc.
> Date : 6/24/2015
> Version : 12.0.0.102
> INF file : C:\Windows\INF\oem34.inf
> Files : 4 total
> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Qcamain10x64.sys
> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\qca61x4_1_1_2.bin
> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\eeprom_ar6320_2p1_NFA345i_highTX.bin
> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifibus.sys
> Type : Native Wi-Fi Driver
> Radio types supported : 802.11b 802.11a 802.11g 802.11n 802.11ac
> FIPS 140-2 mode supported : Yes
> 802.11w Management Frame Protection supported : Yes
> *Hosted network supported : No*
> Authentication and cipher supported in infrastructure mode:
> Open None
> Open WEP-40bit
> Open WEP-104bit
> Open WEP
> WPA-Enterprise TKIP
> WPA-Personal TKIP
> WPA2-Enterprise TKIP
> WPA2-Personal TKIP
> Vendor defined TKIP
> WPA2-Enterprise Vendor defined
> Vendor defined Vendor defined
> WPA-Enterprise CCMP
> WPA-Personal CCMP
> WPA2-Enterprise CCMP
> Vendor defined CCMP
> WPA2-Enterprise Vendor defined
> Vendor defined Vendor defined
> Vendor defined CCMP
> Vendor defined CCMP
> WPA2-Personal CCMP
> Vendor defined Vendor defined
> Wireless Display Supported: Yes (Graphics Driver: Yes, Wi-Fi Driver: Yes)
> 
> 4. I installed both *Intel WLAN driver* and *Atheros WLAN driver *for Windows 10 64bit from Lenovo support for Z51-70. Is it necessary to install both of them? Will it cause problems? I couldn't get Wifi hotspot on anyway.


I'm facing the exactly same problem, I also tired all troubleshoot mentioned. I am using Windows 10 Home on my Dell Inspiron 15 3543. I tired reinstalling drivers and all no work.

Cmd command result:
netsh wlan set hostednetwork mode=allow ssid=anything key=anything
Result: mode successfully set to allow, ssid and key successfully changed.

netsh wlan start hosted network
Result: 
The hosted network couldn't be started.
The group or resource is not in the correct state to perform the requested operation.

netsh wlan show drivers
Result: same as above (i.e. of jackuars)

All other problems are exactly same as that of jackuars. (i.e. Microsoft Virtual miniport not listed in Device Manager and network connections).


----------



## technewway

Thanks all !

*But my own troubleshooting solved my problem.*

I just go to device manager, select my wifi driver, right-clicked it and go to update driver, then at the below I find written view all driver files on this computer, I clicked on it and selected another driver named Broadcom wifi driver instead of Dell wifi Driver.

My Wifi, Wifi Hotspot working fine now !


----------

